# HTPC build questions.



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Gonna build a HTPC. Netflix, Watching downloaded tv shows/ movies. Internet browsing. Thats mostly it. Would be cool if I could set up a server type stuff so other computers can see the data and If i could see it on stuff like a cloud server would be a plus.

I don't know a ton about pc specs. AMD vs intel. stuff like that. I don't need some powerhouse here for what Im doing.

I'd like to keep it on the cheaper end, but good performing and reliable.. Maybe a barebones kit for the processor, box, power supply and stuff then buy the rest on its own.

Go Windows based or linux based? Did they find a more simple way to watch netflix on linux yet? last I heard you had to install a few patches find old silverlight and firefox or something.

Obviously HD compacity depends on what/ how much I download. But any brands to stay away from? Any specs I should look at?

Worth it to put a ssd in for the operating system then run a conventional drive for the storage? Will that help with reliability assuming that the drive wouldn't be spinning while I'm browsing/watching netflix and or the system is sleeping/standby?

Minimum amount of ram?

What do I need to look for in video card? AMD or Nivida work with linux? It would be nice to have it be able to work as a dvr if it won't require me to bump up processor specs a whole lot ($$ only worth it if the price is right)

I think that's about it..

Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Could just buy one of these: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WD_TV

Cheaper and does the same thing mostly minus the fun of setting things up and configuring.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

That could probably work but I'm sorta set on the pc part. Could do more in the future. Emulators and what not. Plus I can do my rooting and what not

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

see any issues with this to start out with? http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7544705&CatId=31

seems the video card isn't that great.. but I would think it would handle streaming okay. and if not cards are cheap these days


----------



## ghat (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, wrong forum for this topic..

Checkout
1. http://www.xbmc.org
and its associated forums..
1a. Check out OpenElec (google it)

2. http://www.avsforum.com/t/940972/guide-to-building-a-htpc-workstation-and-server
Thats a sort of dead/outdated thread, but LOTS of information...

The current generation is really looking for running a HT-on embedded devices like raspberry pi et.al,
instead of HT-PC..

Your best bet may be an Apple TV with XBMC installed on it instead of the apple IOS.
(good hardware and good software combination with all the open-ness)

G


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> see any issues with this to start out with? http://www.tigerdire...544705&CatId=31
> 
> seems the video card isn't that great.. but I would think it would handle streaming okay. and if not cards are cheap these days


It's cheap and would probably work fine. Not a fan of non-asus mobos though or non-western digital hard drives, but adding both of those would probably raise your cost 50-100 bucks more than you see there. It doesnt take a powerful computer really to process video as long as one uses the proper drivers that take advantage of the GPU. I'd say nvidia edges out ati/amd for video stuff because of much of the media software taking advantage of cuda for encoding/decoding (if you convert video ever), though if you're set on ATI/AMD, you'll probably be fine as well as there's alternatives to cuda out there for ATI.

If you go the linux route, there's mythtv, which is also suitable for things. Either route is fine and mostly depends on what OS you wish to have.

This is a pretty good guide if you go the mpchc route and explains the various codecs (coreAVC as well as alternatives): http://www.homecinem.../intro_en.html.

I don't use any pc for TV stuff specifically. I just watch things on my main computer while working quite a bit (3 monitors so plenty of space).


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking towards nas now that i know what it is. gotta look at software for nas that works with streaming to android and what not. Plex looks good but requires a more powerful nas box.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wd tv or Vizio costar? I know android doesn't support many video formats but with an app like vlc or the like should work okay no? Would the Vizio be able to see the nas? My Asus router does have aicloud that I use on my phone

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

